# Problem with Plants vs Zombies on CM9



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone get this to work? Mine can't even download the SD data. I tried both 1.3 and 1.2.


----------



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

macauman said:


> Can anyone get this to work? Mine can't even download the SD data. I tried both 1.3 and 1.2.


mine works fine. well, version 1.0.0


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

touchmypad said:


> mine works fine. well, version 1.0.0


Grabbed a 1.0 and it's working now. Thank you so much.


----------



## lookseehear (Jan 27, 2012)

Is this plants vs zombies hd or standard?

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Is this plants vs zombies hd or standard?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


I think I am using the standard one. There's an HD version?

EDIT: Just grabbed an HD version and it works ok too.


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah any of them above 1.0 don't seem to work. When I updated it from the market to 1.2 and would try to launch it, it would just get stuck on searching and would freak out a bit. But from what I've seen there's really not much changes in 1.2 and 1.3 vs 1.0, so I'd stick with 1.0 untill CM9 comes out of alpha.


----------

